# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.04 - MSM8626,MSM8926, UserLocks Reset etc.

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.04 - MSM8626,MSM8926, UserLocks Reset and more* 
Supported CPU types: 
Qualcomm MSM 8210 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8212 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8610 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8612 (SnapDragon 200)
Qualcomm MSM 8626 (SnapDragon 400)
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410)
Qualcomm MSM 8926 (SnapDragon 400) 
- MSM8916 loaders package updated, more types supported
- MSM8909 loaders package updated, more types supported 
More New models supported:
Alcatel ( MSM8909 and MSM8916 )
Lenovo ( MSM8926 and MSM8909 )
And some others models are supported ! 
- MSM8626 support activated !
Support wide range of generic MSM8626 phones
> Identify
> Read Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
> Write Firmware ( Infinity )
> Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
> Format FileSystem
> Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection )
> Reset UserLocks 
- MSM8926 support activated !
Support wide range of generic MSM8926 phones
> Identify
> Read Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Infinity )
> Write Firmware ( Factory RAW )
> Read PatternLock ( Android 4.x/5.x )
> Format FileSystem
> Reset FRP ( Google Reset Protection )
> Reset UserLocks 
- Main
FH Protocol updated
Fixed and improved support for all operations with some old devices (8x10/8x12/8916) 
- UserData
PatternLock reading revised
Reset All UserLocks feature activated - Unique!
> Allow erase ALL userlocks ( PIN/PASSWORD/FACELOCK/VOICELOCK/PATTERNLOCK etc. ) WITHOUT any byte of userdata lost !
> Support ALL ANDROID versions ! ( from 4.x to latest 6.x )
> Feature is safe and NOT destroy any phone user-side secuirty functions
> Known limitations : not work yet with Xiaomi devices ( bootloop ) !!! 
- Read Firmware
Wide range of new types supported ( Generic and brand-specific )
More different security types will backup on "ExtraFiles" option enabled 
CM2 Firmware NOT damage any device functionality ( Fota etc. )
CM2 Formware NOT damage any security settings in device 
- Write Firmware
Improved Factory Firmware packages support (RAW) 
- Service
FRP Reset improved 
- Other
Some other bugfixes and improvements
GUI changes, UserData tab activated   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

